# Sorby Interchangable Tip Chisel



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Normally I post in the woodturning area but since this is a review of sorts, figured this is the venue.
I saw it at Woodcraft and the web and the tool piqued my interest, so I bought the nonhandled version (mainly 'cuz it was the only one there)
The premise of the tool is fine--having the versatility to change tips as needed for scraping/roughing and then being able to detail--pretty appealing :yes:. I also liked the flat side to cut down on twisting, and the ability to index the tip is something I'll have to work into. I made the handle for mine from mesquite--it's in my pics (album).
The main drawback for the tool is that the holder for the tips requires one to move the toolrest farther from the blank--like 2-3 inches-- which (for me) results in a LOT more hangs :sad:--good thing I have a beefy handle. If I take it easy and use thin cuts, less problems--but more time to do things that I wouldn't normally spend :thumbdown:. 
As I use it some more it'll likely get better. Yeah, guess I'd still buy it.
If you're thinking about getting one, look it over--make sure that you're comfortable reaching beyond the toolrest.
Dave H


----------

